# Dog stayed with dead owner in snow storm



## Prairie dog (Feb 4, 2021)

Dog stayed with dead owner for 2 days in snowstorm

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Baby-Dog-stays-dead-owners-body-two-days.html


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

That is so sweet, what a wonderful dog.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 5, 2021)

Controversially was the dog hungry?


----------



## MickaC (Feb 5, 2021)

Unconditional love and devotion from our best loves and friends.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 5, 2021)

I read this story earlier and my heart aches for the pup!  Sad story.


----------

